# Free with KU Sci-fi Rom-Com Build a Mate



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a book to get you all hot and bothered?*
This is not that book. 
If you're looking for a short sweet read where the characters fall in love instead of lust and sex isn't a spectator sport, you may enjoy Build a Mate and learn the answer to that universal question: Can a brother from another planet find love? 
Build a Mate: A Holiday with Love Novella

Homer is an alien from the planet Bronzeville. In a small West Virginia town, he's running final tests on the XM-14, an android designed to save trapped miners. All he wants is to finish XM-14 and return to his planet.

Jasmine is a firefighter. She still lives in the town of her birth and has led an unremarkable life until this full page ad ran on Black Friday:
_Whatever you want. 
Whenever you want. 
For however long you want. 
Build-a-Mate. Available this Christmas_.

Unbeknownst to Homer, his technology made Build a Mate possible. Unbeknownst to Jasmine, until the ad ran anyway, XM-14, aka Build a Mate, looks exactly like her. So who could blame Jasmine for bursting into Homer's office and demanding her face back.

Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl right this wrong and in so doing find a love that spans the galaxy?
Build a Mate. A Holiday With Love Novella. Free with Amazon Prime and Kindle Unlimited.

*[size=18pt]What are Holiday With Love Novellas?*
Holiday With Love Novellas are stand alone, self-contained stories connected by the common theme of a couple finding love on holiday. Holiday could mean an actual holiday like Christmas or Valentines Day, being on holiday in the European sense or a combination of the two.

Short reads that can be completed in a single sitting, each story is designed to immerse you in the characters' world as they find a happily ever after you could really see lasting a lifetime. Its heroes range from business people to aliens to everything in between. None of them ever expected to find love, and in some cases never thought such a thing existed until it happened to them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Snowed in this weekend.
Meet Homer in Build a Mate . He's not your typical romantic hero. *

Excerpt

"I want my face back."

The lead in Homer's mechanical pencil snapped. He shoved aside the yellow legal pad, its pages filled with notes for XM-14's field tests. "Can't you see I'm--"
Staring at the XM-14. In the flesh. Standing on the other side of his drafting table. He blinked. Confused by what couldn't possibly be, yet was.

This woman had the same chocolate brown skin. Same shoulder-length black hair. Same almond eyes he'd programmed to flash when she was angry. In this real version-was she real?-there was a virtual electrical storm.

Impossible. He'd locked XM-14 in the vault under armed guard and a fail-safe security system he'd designed himself.

In one smooth motion, she removed her heavy wool coat and draped it over her arm. Although ambulatory, XM-14 didn't have access to that curve-hugging red dress or the jasmine perfume drawing him to her like a drug.

Since his arrival, this lab had been his world and he its god. He avoided contact with people whenever possible. He couldn't ignore this woman, couldn't expel her like the others.

His briefing on contemporary earth manners and customs included an admonition to avoid staring. For some reason being stared at made women feel like a piece of meat. He hadn't understood that at all. If they didn't want to be stared at, why did they dress the way they did?


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer. Not your typical romantic hero.
*

*Excerpt*
He extended his hand, fingers semi-curved, palm parallel to the floor, just as Mike had instructed. "I'm Homer Jackson. And you are?"
As he understood the custom, once he extended his hand she would reciprocate by grasping it, a socially acceptable way to touch her, something he very much wanted to do. A handshake, Mike called it. Given its up and down motion, hand pump seemed more accurate.

*Take a holiday with love.​*


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer, a different kind of hero.*

*Excerpt*
Homer opened the sketchpad to where he'd first drawn the XM-14. It and Jasmine were twins and not just facially. "Long slender neck. Hips slightly disproportionate to waist. Tell me, do you wear a size nine shoe?"

"Listen up, Frankenstein. You had no right putting my face on that robot you built. Take it off, and we'll call it even."

*Build a Mate. Take a holiday with love.*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a date for Valentines Day?
Spend some time with Homer. He's a different kind of hero.*

*Excerpt*
Since Jasmine might feel uncomfortable sitting while he stood, and he did want her to feel comfortable, he'd sit too. The more comfortable she felt, the longer she'd stay, the more she'd tell him about herself. He wanted to know everything about her.

*Build a Mate. Take a Holiday With Love.*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Can a brother from another planet find love? *​
Find out in Build a Mate. Join Homer Jackson and take a holiday with love. He's a different kind of hero. Only 99 cents. Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime.

*Excerpt*

"Watch out!"

One minute her feet contacted the ground. In the next, Homer swept her into his arms where she gazed once more into those kind brown eyes.

This time she didn't look away. She couldn't. In those five seconds she knew that he'd told her the truth and that he'd shot her with his ray, or sucked out her brain, or maybe she'd gotten close enough to the pod he'd hidden in her truck.
Whatever he'd done, she didn't want it to end.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a fun read?
Meet Homer. He's a brother from another planet.*

*Excerpt*
Homer opened the sketchpad to where he'd first drawn the XM-14. It and Jasmine were twins and not just facially. "Long slender neck. Hips slightly disproportionate to waist. Tell me, do you wear a size nine shoe?"

"Listen up, Frankenstein. You had no right putting my face on that robot you built. Take it off, and we'll call it even."

*Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl find love?​*


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Build a Mate FREE 3/23 ONLY*

Homer is an alien from the planet Bronzeville. In a small West Virginia town, he's running final tests on the XM-14, an android designed to save trapped miners. All he wants is to finish XM-14 and return to his planet.

Jasmine is a firefighter. She still lives in the town of her birth and has led an unremarkable life until this full page ad ran on Black Friday:

Whatever you want. 
Whenever you want. 
For however long you want. 
Build-a-Mate. Available this Christmas.

Unbeknownst to Homer, his technology made Build a Mate possible. Unbeknownst to Jasmine, until the ad ran anyway, XM-14, aka Build a Mate, looks exactly like her. So who could blame Jasmine for bursting into Homer's office and demanding her face back.

Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl right this wrong and in so doing find a love that spans the galaxy?


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Sometimes you want a short read you can finish in one sitting. One that will leave you smiling. If that's what you're looking for, Build a Mate is your book. Homer is not your run of a mill romantic hero. Why not take a peek inside the book and find out for yourself. http://amzn.to/1MHRJ9R


----------



## Peggy B (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like a fun read - checked it our for my kindle with a sample download.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*The weekend is coming. Why not spend it with Homer?*

Sometimes you want a short read you can finish in one sitting. One that will leave you smiling. If that's what you're looking for, Build a Mate is your book. Homer is not your run of a mill romantic hero. Why not take a peek inside the book and find out for yourself. http://amzn.to/1MHRJ9R


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Sometimes you want a short read you can finish in one sitting. One that will leave you smiling. If that's what you're looking for, Build a Mate is your book. Homer is not your run of a mill romantic hero. Why not take a peek inside the book and find out for yourself. http://amzn.to/1MHRJ9R


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Sometimes you want a short read you can finish in one sitting. One that will leave you smiling. If that's what you're looking for, Build a Mate is your book. Homer is not your run of a mill romantic hero. Why not take a peek inside the book and find out for yourself. http://amzn.to/1MHRJ9R


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer. Not your typical romantic hero.
​
Excerpt
He extended his hand, fingers semi-curved, palm parallel to the floor, just as Mike had instructed. "I'm Homer Jackson. And you are?"
As he understood the custom, once he extended his hand she would reciprocate by grasping it, a socially acceptable way to touch her, something he very much wanted to do. A handshake, Mike called it. Given its up and down motion, hand pump seemed more accurate.*


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Build a Mate Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime*​Sometimes you want a short read you can finish in one sitting. One that will leave you smiling. If that's what you're looking for, Build a Mate is your book. Homer is not your run of a mill romantic hero. Why not take a peek inside the book and find out for yourself. http://bit.ly/22KF2CW


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Summer's coming. Why not pack your Kindle as well as your suitcase. Make a date with Homer. He's a different kind of hero. Build a Mate. Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime. A Sci-Fi Rom-Com.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*What are Holiday With Love Novellas?*​Holiday With Love Novellas are stand alone, self-contained stories connected by the common theme of a couple finding love on holiday. Holiday could mean an actual holiday like Christmas or Valentines Day, being on holiday in the European sense or a combination of the two.

Short reads that can be completed in a single sitting, each story is designed to immerse you in the characters' world as they find a happily ever after you could really see lasting a lifetime. Its heroes range from business people to aliens to everything in between. None of them ever expected to find love, and in some cases never thought such a thing existed until it happened to them.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer. Not your typical romantic hero.
*​
Excerpt
He extended his hand, fingers semi-curved, palm parallel to the floor, just as Mike had instructed. "I'm Homer Jackson. And you are?"
As he understood the custom, once he extended his hand she would reciprocate by grasping it, a socially acceptable way to touch her, something he very much wanted to do. A handshake, Mike called it. Given its up and down motion, hand pump seemed more accurate.

*Take a holiday with love.*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a fun read?
Meet Homer. He's a brother from another planet.

Excerpt*​Homer opened the sketchpad to where he'd first drawn the XM-14. It and Jasmine were twins and not just facially. "Long slender neck. Hips slightly disproportionate to waist. Tell me, do you wear a size nine shoe?"

"Listen up, Frankenstein. You had no right putting my face on that robot you built. Take it off, and we'll call it even."

Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl find love?


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a book to get you all hot and bothered?
This is not that book. 
If you're looking for a short sweet read where the characters fall in love instead of lust and sex isn't a spectator sport, you may enjoy Build a Mate and learn the answer to that universal question: Can a brother from another planet find love? 
Build a Mate: A Holiday with Love Novella

Homer is an alien from the planet Bronzeville. In a small West Virginia town, he's running final tests on the XM-14, an android designed to save trapped miners. All he wants is to finish XM-14 and return to his planet. 

Jasmine is a firefighter. She still lives in the town of her birth and has led an unremarkable life until this full page ad ran on Black Friday:
Whatever you want. 
Whenever you want. 
For however long you want. 
Build-a-Mate. Available this Christmas.

Unbeknownst to Homer, his technology made Build a Mate possible. Unbeknownst to Jasmine, until the ad ran anyway, XM-14, aka Build a Mate, looks exactly like her. So who could blame Jasmine for bursting into Homer's office and demanding her face back.

Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl right this wrong and in so doing find a love that spans the galaxy?
Build a Mate. A Holiday With Love Novella. Free with Amazon Prime and Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a book to get you all hot and bothered?​*This is not that book. 
If you're looking for a short sweet read where the characters fall in love instead of lust and sex isn't a spectator sport, you may enjoy Build a Mate and learn the answer to that universal question: Can a brother from another planet find love? 
Build a Mate: A Holiday with Love Novella


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Need a funny read for the beach.
Meet Homer in Build a Mate . He's not your typical romantic hero. *

Excerpt

"I want my face back."

The lead in Homer's mechanical pencil snapped. He shoved aside the yellow legal pad, its pages filled with notes for XM-14's field tests. "Can't you see I'm--"
Staring at the XM-14. In the flesh. Standing on the other side of his drafting table. He blinked. Confused by what couldn't possibly be, yet was.

This woman had the same chocolate brown skin. Same shoulder-length black hair. Same almond eyes he'd programmed to flash when she was angry. In this real version-was she real?-there was a virtual electrical storm.

Impossible. He'd locked XM-14 in the vault under armed guard and a fail-safe security system he'd designed himself.

In one smooth motion, she removed her heavy wool coat and draped it over her arm. Although ambulatory, XM-14 didn't have access to that curve-hugging red dress or the jasmine perfume drawing him to her like a drug.

Since his arrival, this lab had been his world and he its god. He avoided contact with people whenever possible. He couldn't ignore this woman, couldn't expel her like the others.

His briefing on contemporary earth manners and customs included an admonition to avoid staring. For some reason being stared at made women feel like a piece of meat. He hadn't understood that at all. If they didn't want to be stared at, why did they dress the way they did?


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*From July 14 through midnight on July 20, save 54% 
Pay only 99 cents for Build a Mate, a sci-fi romantic comedy.*​
Sometimes you want a short read you can finish in one sitting. One that will leave you smiling. If that's what you're looking for, Build a Mate is your book. Homer is not your run of a mill romantic hero. Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl find love? Why not take a peek inside the book and find out for yourself. http://bit.ly/22KF2CW


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer. Not your typical romantic hero.
*​
Excerpt
He extended his hand, fingers semi-curved, palm parallel to the floor, just as Mike had instructed. "I'm Homer Jackson. And you are?"
As he understood the custom, once he extended his hand she would reciprocate by grasping it, a socially acceptable way to touch her, something he very much wanted to do. A handshake, Mike called it. Given its up and down motion, hand pump seemed more accurate.

Take a holiday with love.​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a great beach read? Make a date with Homer. ​
Sometimes you want a short read you can finish in one sitting. One that will leave you smiling. If that's what you're looking for, Build a Mate is your book. Homer is not your run of a mill romantic hero. Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl find love? Why not take a peek inside the book and find out for yourself. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0189SWQWY/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a book to get you all hot and bothered?*
*This is not that book.* 
If you're looking for a short sweet read where the characters fall in love instead of lust and sex isn't a spectator sport, you may enjoy Build a Mate and learn the answer to that universal question: Can a brother from another planet find love? 
Build a Mate: A Holiday with Love Novella


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer. He's not your typical romantic hero.
*

*Excerpt*
He extended his hand, fingers semi-curved, palm parallel to the floor, just as Mike had instructed. "I'm Homer Jackson. And you are?"
As he understood the custom, once he extended his hand she would reciprocate by grasping it, a socially acceptable way to touch her, something he very much wanted to do. A handshake, Mike called it. Given its up and down motion, hand pump seemed more accurate.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer, a different kind of hero.*​
*Excerpt*
Homer opened the sketchpad to where he'd first drawn the XM-14. It and Jasmine were twins and not just facially. "Long slender neck. Hips slightly disproportionate to waist. Tell me, do you wear a size nine shoe?"

"Listen up, Frankenstein. You had no right putting my face on that robot you built. Take it off, and we'll call it even."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer. Not your typical romantic hero.
*

*Excerpt*
He extended his hand, fingers semi-curved, palm parallel to the floor, just as Mike had instructed. "I'm Homer Jackson. And you are?"
As he understood the custom, once he extended his hand she would reciprocate by grasping it, a socially acceptable way to touch her, something he very much wanted to do. A handshake, Mike called it. Given its up and down motion, hand pump seemed more accurate.

Take a holiday with love.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a book to get you all hot and bothered?
This is not that book. 
If you're looking for a short sweet read where the characters fall in love instead of lust and sex isn't a spectator sport, you may enjoy Build a Mate and learn the answer to that universal question: Can a brother from another planet find love? 
Build a Mate: A Holiday with Love Novella


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

What are Holiday With Love Novellas?
Holiday With Love Novellas are stand alone, self-contained stories connected by the common theme of a couple finding love on holiday. Holiday could mean an actual holiday like Christmas or Valentines Day, being on holiday in the European sense or a combination of the two. 

Short reads that can be completed in a single sitting, each story is designed to immerse you in the characters' world as they find a happily ever after you could really see lasting a lifetime. Its heroes range from business people to aliens to everything in between. None of them ever expected to find love, and in some cases never thought such a thing existed until it happened to them.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a book to get you all hot and bothered?
This is not that book. 
If you're looking for a short sweet read where the characters fall in love instead of lust and sex isn't a spectator sport, you may enjoy Build a Mate and learn the answer to that universal question: Can a brother from another planet find love? 
Build a Mate: A Holiday with Love Novella

Homer is an alien from the planet Bronzeville. In a small West Virginia town, he's running final tests on the XM-14, an android designed to save trapped miners. All he wants is to finish XM-14 and return to his planet. 

Jasmine is a firefighter. She still lives in the town of her birth and has led an unremarkable life until this full page ad ran on Black Friday:
Whatever you want. 
Whenever you want. 
For however long you want. 
Build-a-Mate. Available this Christmas.

Unbeknownst to Homer, his technology made Build a Mate possible. Unbeknownst to Jasmine, until the ad ran anyway, XM-14, aka Build a Mate, looks exactly like her. So who could blame Jasmine for bursting into Homer's office and demanding her face back.

Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl right this wrong and in so doing find a love that spans the galaxy?
Build a Mate. A Holiday With Love Novella. Free with Amazon Prime and Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer, a different kind of hero.*​
Excerpt
Homer opened the sketchpad to where he'd first drawn the XM-14. It and Jasmine were twins and not just facially. "Long slender neck. Hips slightly disproportionate to waist. Tell me, do you wear a size nine shoe?"

"Listen up, Frankenstein. You had no right putting my face on that robot you built. Take it off, and we'll call it even."

[size=14pt]*Build a Mate. Take a holiday with love.*​​[/size]


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer, a different kind of hero.*

*Excerpt*
Homer opened the sketchpad to where he'd first drawn the XM-14. It and Jasmine were twins and not just facially. "Long slender neck. Hips slightly disproportionate to waist. Tell me, do you wear a size nine shoe?"

"Listen up, Frankenstein. You had no right putting my face on that robot you built. Take it off, and we'll call it even."

*Build a Mate. Take a holiday with love.*


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a book to get you all hot and bothered?
This is not that book. *​If you're looking for a short sweet read where the characters fall in love instead of lust and sex isn't a spectator sport, you may enjoy Build a Mate and learn the answer to that universal question: Can a brother from another planet find love? 
Build a Mate: A Holiday with Love Novella

Homer is an alien from the planet Bronzeville. In a small West Virginia town, he's running final tests on the XM-14, an android designed to save trapped miners. All he wants is to finish XM-14 and return to his planet.

Jasmine is a firefighter. She still lives in the town of her birth and has led an unremarkable life until this full page ad ran on Black Friday:
Whatever you want. 
Whenever you want. 
For however long you want. 
Build-a-Mate. Available this Christmas.

Unbeknownst to Homer, his technology made Build a Mate possible. Unbeknownst to Jasmine, until the ad ran anyway, XM-14, aka Build a Mate, looks exactly like her. So who could blame Jasmine for bursting into Homer's office and demanding her face back.

Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl right this wrong and in so doing find a love that spans the galaxy?
Build a Mate. A Holiday With Love Novella. Free with Amazon Prime and Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Excerpt*
Homer opened the sketchpad to where he'd first drawn the XM-14. It and Jasmine were twins and not just facially. "Long slender neck. Hips slightly disproportionate to waist. Tell me, do you wear a size nine shoe?"

"Listen up, Frankenstein. You had no right putting my face on that robot you built. Take it off, and we'll call it even."

*Build a Mate. Take a holiday with love.*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Sometimes you want a short read you can finish in one sitting. One that will leave you smiling. If that's what you're looking for, Build a Mate is your book. Homer is not your run of a mill romantic hero. Why not take a peek inside the book and find out for yourself. http://amzn.to/1MHRJ9R


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a book to get you all hot and bothered?*​*This is not that book. *​If you're looking for a short sweet read where the characters fall in love instead of lust and sex isn't a spectator sport, you may enjoy Build a Mate and learn the answer to that universal question: Can a brother from another planet find love? 
Build a Mate: A Holiday with Love Novella


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Now that the holiday rush is over, time to settle down with a good book. One that keeps your attention but is not too long. You still have those holiday parties to attend after all. Build a Mate may just be the ticket. Homer was perfectly content to finish his project on earth and return to his planet, that is until he met Jasmine. Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl find a love that spans the galaxy?


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer. Not your typical romantic hero.*

Excerpt
He extended his hand, fingers semi-curved, palm parallel to the floor, just as Mike had instructed. "I'm Homer Jackson. And you are?"
As he understood the custom, once he extended his hand she would reciprocate by grasping it, a socially acceptable way to touch her, something he very much wanted to do. A handshake, Mike called it. Given its up and down motion, hand pump seemed more accurate.

Take a holiday with love.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

[size=14pt]*Looking for a fun read?
Meet Homer. He's a brother from another planet.
*​*Excerpt*
Homer opened the sketchpad to where he'd first drawn the XM-14. It and Jasmine were twins and not just facially. "Long slender neck. Hips slightly disproportionate to waist. Tell me, do you wear a size nine shoe?"

"Listen up, Frankenstein. You had no right putting my face on that robot you built. Take it off, and we'll call it even."

Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl find love?


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Excerpt*
Since Jasmine might feel uncomfortable sitting while he stood, and he did want her to feel comfortable, he'd sit too. The more comfortable she felt, the longer she'd stay, the more she'd tell him about herself. He wanted to know everything about her.

Build a Mate. Take a Holiday With Love.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Spring into a good book. *

Sometimes you want a short read you can finish in one sitting. One that will leave you smiling. If that's what you're looking for, Build a Mate is your book. Homer is not your run of a mill romantic hero. Why not take a peek inside the book and find out for yourself. http://amzn.to/1MHRJ9R


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Excerpt*

Jason sat at a kitchen table covered with packages of lunchmeat and cheese and a loaf of French bread sliced lengthwise for the "ginormous" sandwich he was making. 
Jasmine's stomach lurched. As if the constant threat of mine cave-ins weren't dangerous enough, every bite of that sandwich threatened to cave in her brother's arteries. 
Nagging him would only start another argument, one she'd never win. She swallowed her words, smiled and kissed his cheek.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Sometimes you want a short read you can finish in one sitting. One that will leave you smiling. If that's what you're looking for, Build a Mate is your book. Homer is not your run of a mill romantic hero. Why not take a peek inside the book and find out for yourself. http://amzn.to/1MHRJ9R


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Can a brother from another planet find love?*

Find out in Build a Mate. Join Homer Jackson and take a holiday with love. He's a different kind of hero. Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime.

Excerpt

"Watch out!"

One minute her feet contacted the ground. In the next, Homer swept her into his arms where she gazed once more into those kind brown eyes.

This time she didn't look away. She couldn't. In those five seconds she knew that he'd told her the truth and that he'd shot her with his ray, or sucked out her brain, or maybe she'd gotten close enough to the pod he'd hidden in her truck.
Whatever he'd done, she didn't want it to end.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*What are Holiday With Love Novellas?*
Holiday With Love Novellas are stand alone, self-contained stories connected by the common theme of a couple finding love on holiday. Holiday could mean an actual holiday like Christmas or Valentines Day, being on holiday in the European sense or a combination of the two.

Short reads that can be completed in a single sitting, each story is designed to immerse you in the characters' world as they find a happily ever after you could really see lasting a lifetime. Its heroes range from business people to aliens to everything in between. None of them ever expected to find love, and in some cases never thought such a thing existed until it happened to them.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a short read?
Spend some time with Homer. Not your typical romantic hero.*

*Excerpt*
He extended his hand, fingers semi-curved, palm parallel to the floor, just as Mike had instructed. "I'm Homer Jackson. And you are?"
As he understood the custom, once he extended his hand she would reciprocate by grasping it, a socially acceptable way to touch her, something he very much wanted to do. A handshake, Mike called it. Given its up and down motion, hand pump seemed more accurate.

*Take a holiday with love with Build a Mate. http://amzn.to/1MHRJ9R
*


----------

